# ASC- MULTI-SPECIALTY Contract Remote coding position available



## mbort (Oct 21, 2013)

ASC- MULTI-SPECIALTY Contract Remote coding position available (hourly):

MUST BE CPC Certified     
CPC-A's will not be considered unless the below criteria is met

Qualified applicant should have MINIMUM 3 years multi-specialty experience (ENT, orthopedics, GI, podiatry, pain management, urology, general surgery).   Qualified candidate MUST BE ABLE TO CODE OPERATIVE NOTES.  

Qualified applicants will be extensively tested. Inital testing for fundimentals and second test is more extensive.

This is a contract, hourly, part-time position (some days 2-3 hours—other days 6-8 hours depending on daily caseloads).  Must be available to code between 7am-3:30pm (your time zone) ,

*Qualified applicants should submit their resumes to        coders@surgicalnotes.com*

Resume should *contain list of specialties* that you have experience with. 

Pay will be determined based on experience.


----------



## andrachowdhury@yahoo.com (Jan 2, 2014)

I have experience in pain management for 10+ years. Is this position still open to send in my resume?

Andra


----------



## stacy (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello, interested in this position, I have 18 yrs of ortho coding pertaining to ASC to inpatient procedures.
Presently employed with a physician grp of orthoapedics
Please contact me at 814-885-6736 
Stacy  CCA,CPC


----------

